# What is your favorite harness?



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

For multi-use/general use?
If you love the easywalk and use it all the time that's fine, or if you love agitation harnesses that's fine too, just curious what everyone's favorite harness is 

Lara's 6 months old tomorrow, she's slowing down in growth, a lot of the adult sized harnesses I waited on would now fit her now and when she fills out and gets larger, so I'll be shopping for one soon. She's got limited time left on her current one, almost grown out of it.

I'm open to all suggestions but here are two I'm looking at:







tactical harness, elite k9








julius k9 powerharness

I like these because they have a handle on the back, that's nice for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What is the harness for? I think that will change the answers you get. 

For walks, I use the Freedom Harness. Has a front and back clip (shoulder blades, not low on the back) so it works to stop pulling and for control when I am ok with pulling. The strap under the armpits is also velvet so there is less rubbing. It fits a GSD's body better than the Easy Walk and isn't as easy for dogs to wiggle out of. 

If I were looking for a sport harness, it would be something with a handle.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Regular walks I don't use a harness, but when we get to a large field or somewhere where I give her a long line (like a hike or something) I prefer to use a harness just in case the long line snags on anything while she's running. Pretty much looking for one just for exploring. I just picked out some ones with handles because she doesn't like to jump in the car and it makes it easier for me to hoist her up, or if her leash is tangled around her legs I like a handle for holding her still while I fix it


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, it all depends what the harness is for.

The primary use I have for harnesses is preventing foster dogs from pulling on leash until they learn polite leash manners. For that purpose, I like the EasyWalk because it only has a single clip, which makes it easier to wrangle onto a totally untrained squirmy foster mutt than the Freedom Harness. (By the time they quit squirming, I usually don't need the harness anymore.)

However, I think the Freedom Harness has a better overall design. It's more secure; very stout-bodied and short-legged dogs sometimes step out of the EasyWalk, and the Freedom Harness doesn't have that problem. Also, I like the velvet padded straps.

I don't have any experience with sport harnesses yet.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I have to look into the freedom harness. I have the easy walk, and it works for us. I have a girl 13 months so she is getting much better as she is getting older. My boy is almost 8 months and he is so strong , pulls so hard, not being fresh - just decides to go..lol he is 82 pounds and I can barely hold him without the harness on. I'm hoping he to will slow down a bit as he gets older. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have an easy walk and i think it fits horribly on my lanky puppy. maybe its better on a full grown dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the Sense-action harness for walking.

For sports or running I like the Ruffwear Webmaster harness, it is designed with a non-restrictive style, which means the front is like a Y rather than going straight across the chest like the ones in the OP, and it also is very secure. 
I have a harness somewhat like the style in the OP and it tends to slip to the sides or forward because it is rather stiff and because of the straps configuration, and when the dog walks or runs it restricts their shoulder movement because of how the chest strap is built to go straight across the chest. It's also not as comfortable.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It all depends on what I am working on at the moment.. 

For agitation work when I feel a harness would work better (I usually just use fursaver and prong) I have my harness from Bidgeport Equipment.



For outtings where I want to work on something or don't want people running up to her (she is a people person so I am working on her not going up to people who look in her direction but to continue to look at me! LOL), I like her general purpose harness from Dogsport Gear.


----------

